# Help - PMV



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Have applied for PMV since June 29 2017, it now 16months already but no grant or any update, am seriously worried , because it says 13 - 16 months
Any help please


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

13 months for "x" % & 16 months for "Y" %.

They do not give a time frame for all applications to be processed.

After 16 months you can ask for some feedback.


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

Occasionally processing of an application will fall outside that time frame. It happens. There are people who have posted here before about waiting as much as 24 months for the grant of a visa. 

As long as you have submitted the required evidence, it’s just a waiting game.


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Have submitted everything they ask for, even upload our second trip together so that I can get my visa quickly, but this waiting is not helping at all


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

JJman said:


> I can get my visa quickly


Unfortunately, in most cases at least, getting a permanent visa isn't something that is associated with the work quickly. It's a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Which Australian embassy did you apply at and what is your country of origin (if different).

The reason I ask is because some countries the security checks take quite a long time and this makes the processing times longer for example those that are from Syria.

Knowing what country you have applied at also helps as some countries generally take longer than others if there are alot of applicants.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

JJman said:


> Have submitted everything they ask for, even upload our second trip together so that I can get my visa quickly, but this waiting is not helping at all


Usually immigration and quick do not belong in the same sentence.

Immigration is a very long process.


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Am from Nigeria


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Is your application getting processing in Pretoria? If so have you emailed the processing centre for an update on where the application is at?

If they are waiting on security checks then there is nothing that can be done as they don't know when they will be back until they get back.

Nigeria is on the countries that have a high rate of visa fraud so that is why some embassies take longer to process applications that others.

Hopefully you should get the decision soon.


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Someone from Nigeria just got is visa yesterday, he applied after mine.
Have not mail the office because I can't get there email,i believe u can help me with the mail if u know it
Thanks


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@mish Pretoria yes


----------



## Papag (Jul 19, 2018)

JJman said:


> Someone from Nigeria just got is visa yesterday, he applied after mine.
> Have not mail the office because I can't get there email,i believe u can help me with the mail if u know it
> Thanks


[email protected]
[email protected]
Try both


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank u @ papag


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

*Prospective Marriage visa 300*

Anyone that applies from Pretoria should help out with information, it's 16months already and have not been given my visa, while someone that apply in August have visa. This is bothering alot 
I need answers pls or advice


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Every case is different and assessed on a case by case basis. It also depends on how long it takes for security checks to be completed as some are faster than others. It also depends on if someone has made a complaint that the relationship is not genuine. Another factor is the length of the relationship, someone else could have been together longer, had more visits together or the evidence provided is more thorough.

I have seen others from Nigeria waiting over 16 months. I thought I saw one granted a few weeks ago where they waited about 20/21 months.


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

When I email them, it automatic reply 
No helping hand there 
Don't know what to do now


----------



## Papag (Jul 19, 2018)

JJman said:


> When I email them, it automatic reply
> No helping hand there
> Don't know what to do now


Give them a call then

Email: [email protected]
Tel: +27 (0) 124236000

From what I have experienced they are pretty good at responding to correspondence even if it is of no help and generic.


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

JJman said:


> Anyone that applies from Pretoria should help out with information, it's 16months already and have not been given my visa, while someone that apply in August have visa. This is bothering alot
> I need answers pls or advice


The best advice you can be given if you have submitted everything, done as the Department has asked is to just wait. Each application is unique and someone who was granted their visa quicker than you and applied after you will have no bearing on your application.

We applied in Canada in February, received the visa in March. There we others from Canada who applied as much as 7 months prior to us and we got ours first. It can be luck in some cases.


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks @eh?


----------



## Obodo (Dec 5, 2017)

JJman said:


> When I email them, it automatic reply
> No helping hand there
> Don't know what to do now


Happy new year JJman, have you received response from Pretoria since you sent them an email. Because your application is overdue for processing since you submitted in June 2017 and processing time to processed the application is 16 months


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@obodo happy New Year 
They respond by saying is till in the process limit time, since then nothing, even my fiancee is tired n stressed. Don't even know what to do again


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

JJman said:


> @obodo happy New Year
> They respond by saying is till in the process limit time, since then nothing, even my fiancee is tired n stressed. Don't even know what to do again


Our application payment was received on Friday and the waiting time they suggest is 13 to 20 months. See attachment below. During your wait you could become more work skilled or more financially independent. Hope this helps.


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Before this was 13 to 16 months, when some people are getting there visa, it not easy staying here alone


----------



## Waiting4eva (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi all, we are one week from the 17 months timeframe, also getting processed for 309 through Pretoria. I plan on emailing and calling for an update next week once we’re over the maximum timeframe.

Obodo and JJman gave either of you tried calling the office? How many months have you been waiting now?


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

It will be 19th months this week and it killing me, we email Pretoria they said it still in the process range. That's why I don't understand them


----------



## Waiting4eva (Nov 30, 2018)

JJman I’m sorry you’ve been waiting so long 😞 what’s your relationship background? Did you apply married/defacto and how long have you been together?


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

We have been dating for more than 2 years going 3yrs, we applied for PMV 300 prospective Marriage, we supposed to marry last year, because of the delay visa we have to proponed the wedding till we get the visa. So what is making it longer? 
Help


----------



## Waiting4eva (Nov 30, 2018)

JJman have you given the new marriage date to immi and provided evidence such as wedding invites and venue bookings etc. so that they understand it’s urgent and soon? My husband and I looked into the prospective marriage visa but decided to get married in Nigeria first and apply for the partner visa instead. Sounds like either way takes a long time from this country...


----------



## Obodo (Dec 5, 2017)

JJman said:


> @obodo happy New Year
> They respond by saying is till in the process limit time, since then nothing, even my fiancee is tired n stressed. Don't even know what to do again


Hello JJMAN, That response you got from Pretoria is not satisfying at all since you have exceeded the global processing time. I'll advices you to give a feedback to Ombudsman on the Department website, ombudsman is independent, they'll investigate why your application has not been processed and they'll get back to you directly, it works for me after submitting my feedback immigration asked me for further information. They can only treat your case if you have exceeded the global processing time. Try it you'll surly come back and thank me, that's the link on immigration website https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@ obodo thank u very much, I will get back to you once I see my application on Friday to see what happens to it. 
They always update it every 17th of every month


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

JJman said:


> @ obodo thank u very much, I will get back to you once I see my application on Friday to see what happens to it.
> They always update it every 17th of every month


They do? Mine reads last update 16th November. Kenya processing.


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@wanjeri it update every month around 17th and 20th of every month. U can check your messages on your application to see what is there.the 16th u see is the last update on further assessment. Which means it remains for the visa for finalisation


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

JJman said:


> @wanjeri it update every month around 17th and 20th of every month. U can check your messages on your application to see what is there.the 16th u see is the last update on further assessment. Which means it remains for the visa for finalisation


Maybe December they didn't update but even now it still reads further assessment. It's January 20th &#128533;

Does anyone have any idea if having a traffic fine on a sponsor is a bad thing?


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

This guy don't give me my visa yet, but I wrote to the complaint office this morning. I don't know this immigration office in Pretoria problem, they are just making things hard grrrrrrrr


----------



## Obodo (Dec 5, 2017)

JJman said:


> This guy don't give me my visa yet, but I wrote to the complaint office this morning. I don't know this immigration office in Pretoria problem, they are just making things hard grrrrrrrr


I have told you what to do. That's how they treat most applicants from Nigeria especially when you don't have an immigration lawyer handling your case, they can push you around, I have see many applicants petitioned them in the past.


----------



## Ruzy12 (Oct 31, 2018)

JJman said:


> This guy don't give me my visa yet, but I wrote to the complaint office this morning. I don't know this immigration office in Pretoria problem, they are just making things hard grrrrrrrr


@JJman..passively reading through your situation and think you may need to take a breather as it's obvious this is having a massive strain on you and your relationship. Stay positive and keep faith it will come.
I am in a similar position to you and my wife's processing is currently 17months +. However I took the best advice ever given to me and no longer stressing about the process.

You may need to get hold of your partner and you both have a serious conversation on how you intend to live your lives. This I did while I was 10 plus months of waiting endlessly. At month 13, my wife was completely over it. I'm aussie and she's Swiss-Nigerian we aplied for 309 from nigeria purely out of convenience as we were visiting her extended family and she ended up staying longer than expected. We were oblivious to the fact that your application goes to the nearest processing center based on entered address and not country of origin as we earlier thought.

Long story short 13th month of waiting, frustrated as hell just the way you are now, had a light bulb moment and quality advise from my colleague and decided to put things in perspective. I walked away from my job as a GP (this was hard as I had patients that rely on me for day to day care) sold every bloody thing I could, got on a plane and moved to Luzern, Switzerland where my wife is from. Fast forward 4months later and here we are best 4months of my life just being able to wake up everyday to see her face. Learning the local language and basic German and taking this as a new beginning. If our 309 comes through so be it we reassess our situation but for now I'm just grateful to be with my wife and not have to hold my breath day and night for every email I receive thinking is this it.

Your condition may be different. But I advice you put things in perspective and decide what matters to you in life. Even if it means moving back to be with your partner in the interim which may feel like you giving up a lot hence you will need to put things in perspective.

Whichever case, stay strong and be positive. All this will be a thing of the past soon. Good luck!


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@ruzzy12 am very grateful for your concerns over my situation, may God almighty bless us together. I will take to your advice but it not easy been apart. Getting a visit to meet her is also hard, even for her to come Nigeria. It like wasting money but we manage to do our best to be positive 
Am very grateful tho thump up brother


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

@JJMan Hopefully now that you've lodged a complaint, that will kick it into gear and you receive your visa soon. I totally understand what it's like to be away from your partner. Keep the faith!


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@LadyRogueRayne I pray so. It not easy been apart and it not easy for her too for been alone without me. Am just happy u guys are put my mine at peace and positive 
God bless you all


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

This is the reply from complaint office 
Dear Ms Vucovich



The Department of Home Affairs has received your feedback on 23 January 2019. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.



Your application is within our published processing times. We can’t provide any updates on your application’s progress. If you lodged your application online, you can check the status of your application through ImmiAccount.



You may find the following information helpful:


----------



## Waiting4eva (Nov 30, 2018)

JJman I don’t understand what timeframes they are referring to? According to what’s on the website, you’re well over the processing guideline, am I right?


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@Waiting4eva I don't understand them either they are just making things hard


----------



## ourlovestory (Nov 5, 2018)

JJman said:


> @Waiting4eva I don't understand them either they are just making things hard


The processing times just changed....they were 75% in 13 months and 90% in 20 months so that's why they wouldnt have replied with anything.... Now it's 14 and 18 months. If you've been waiting 19 months, you can contact them now. As soon as it hits 18months go for it. I totally understand your concern and difficulties, but do your best to stay strong. It will come. Good luck!


----------



## Waiting4eva (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes they’ve just updated timeframes.... unfortunately the 309 partner visa has increased to 90% in 18 months, just after we’ve passed the 17 month time it was before. They keep increasing it every time we reach the maximum! Haha

JJman it’s important to keep an eye on the global times frames on the website. If it was 20 months before (as above) that’s why you kept getting that response. Try again now the wait has lowered to 18 months


----------



## ourlovestory (Nov 5, 2018)

Waiting4eva said:


> Yes they've just updated timeframes.... unfortunately the 309 partner visa has increased to 90% in 18 months, just after we've passed the 17 month time it was before. They keep increasing it every time we reach the maximum! Haha
> 
> JJman it's important to keep an eye on the global times frames on the website. If it was 20 months before (as above) that's why you kept getting that response. Try again now the wait has lowered to 18 months


Right sorry I was talking about the PMV! I only know that one because that's what we've applied for.


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

They keep giving me the same response. Still between Timeframe all the time


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

JJman said:


> They keep giving me the same response. Still between Timeframe all the time


Sounds like it's time to contact the Ombudsman then.


----------



## Waiting4eva (Nov 30, 2018)

@ourlovestory sorry for the confusion JJman has applied for a PMV, I’ve applied for a 309 partner visa

@jjman try contacting them again, as you HAVE been within the 20 month timeframe until now. The times have just been reduced for PMV now so they should give you a better response


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@LadyRogueRayne thanks
I will ask my partner to call Ombudsman on Monday because it will be easier from Australia. Thanks for all your help and support 
God bless us all. I will invite you to our wedding when I get to Oz


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

ourlovestory said:


> JJman said:
> 
> 
> > @Waiting4eva I don't understand them either they are just making things hard
> ...


Mine reads 14 to 18 months now. It was 12 to 17 months. It feels heart breaking. Why do these goal posts keep shifting? Who knows?


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

ourlovestory said:


> Waiting4eva said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they've just updated timeframes.... unfortunately the 309 partner visa has increased to 90% in 18 months, just after we've passed the 17 month time it was before. They keep increasing it every time we reach the maximum! Haha
> ...


Does the time frame change for everyone, or everyone applying after the change? Mine changed from 12 to 17 to 13 to 18 months.


----------



## Waiting4eva (Nov 30, 2018)

@wanjeri I believe it goes on the updated times on the website...and I agree, they always keep changing the goal posts! Ours just increased from 17 to 18 months and we’ve just passed 17 months waiting...


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Waiting4eva said:


> @wanjeri I believe it goes on the updated times on the website...and I agree, they always keep changing the goal posts! Ours just increased from 17 to 18 months and we've just passed 17 months waiting...


I wonder if they process in accordance with the time or the number of applications they have...


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

It is my understanding the reasons the times changes is because they are calculated by averaging the time it is taking to issue respective visas. Also remember they are indicative only not guarantees, and based on the premise that all required information is supplied at the time of application. Despite all that, I cant see any reason not to enquire why there has been an undue delay.


----------



## Sammee24 (Jan 23, 2018)

Brother I feel your pain, am also in same situation, we applied using a migration agent in May 2018, I last saw my partner in January, we even planned or visiting SA in December but I was denied the visa, it’s about 8 months and the wait continues. But yours is over Due I hope you get it soon.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

The processing times drive people crazy, so stressful. I started to check my email twice a day, hoping for a response. We indeed have to keep a leap of faith, and try to think of alternatives like taking a holiday in a place we’ve never been to before, and continuing uploading evidence. This visa has life changing implications. I hope you get yours soon, I’ve applied from Pretoria as well.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

JJman said:


> They keep giving me the same response. Still between Timeframe all the time


 Hi there!! Did you receive any updates? &#128578;


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Not yet my brother


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

JJman said:


> Not yet my brother


 unfortunately, they are processing slowly esp from Pretoria. A little bit more patience, have a leap of faith. It is def not easy, so understandable and you are well ahead the timeframe (13-18mths for pmv300)


----------



## Ausinaija (Jan 28, 2019)

The wait is so hard. We're going to 10 mths and feeling like it's been forever! Hopefully you'll hear some good news soon.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Ausinaija said:


> The wait is so hard. We're going to 10 mths and feeling like it's been forever! Hopefully you'll hear some good news soon.


 I know especially if you are in a long distance relationship, do not know what to plan ahead till visa not granted. The wait is really stressful. Have you receive any communication from CO during your processing times?


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi guys, can somebody please help me. I have lodged my pmv 300 visa application. What do we have to answer for question 24 that say are you applying for a temporary visa? in the Form 80.


----------



## Togekip (Aug 29, 2018)

Hope28 said:


> Hi guys, can somebody please help me. I have lodged my pmv 300 visa application. What do we have to answer for question 24 that say are you applying for a temporary visa? in the Form 80.


We answered yes because technically PMV is a temporary visa. Then for the details underneath we just wrote N/A.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Togekip said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, can somebody please help me. I have lodged my pmv 300 visa application. What do we have to answer for question 24 that say are you applying for a temporary visa? in the Form 80.
> ...


 I have answered 'No' and already submitted the Form. What to do now?&#128533;&#128533;&#128533;


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Ques 24 and 28 are the same?


----------



## Togekip (Aug 29, 2018)

Hope28 said:


> Ques 24 and 28 are the same?


After answering question 24 you move on to part I, therefore you don't need to answer question 28.


----------



## Togekip (Aug 29, 2018)

Hope28 said:


> I have answered 'No' and already submitted the Form. What to do now?&#128533;&#128533;&#128533;


Honestly I wouldn't stress too much about it. From what I have found in this forum it seems pretty 50/50 to what people applying for PMV put here.

Some consider it as a provisional visa so therefore they select no.

I don't really have an official answer of what to do here. I just remember looking through multiple forums here a few days ago when I was trying to figure out what to put there myself.

I haven't lodged yet. Planning to on Tuesday.

So if anyone else has any input for this question that would be appreciated!


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Togekip said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> > I have answered 'No' and already submitted the Form. What to do now?&#128533;&#128533;&#128533;
> ...


It's pretty clear cut, the PMV is a temporary visa the question is in relation to the visa you are currently applying for


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Aussie83 said:


> Togekip said:
> 
> 
> > Hope28 said:
> ...


 that makes sense now, but I wrongly answered in the Form 80 ques 24. What do I need to do now？ upload another one?&#128533;


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi ...did u get any updates?


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

My application is now 19 months and half still No visa granted yet. I don't know what else to do again house


----------



## Ausinaija (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi Hope28, no, no response as of yet. Looking at all these long waiting times is so disheartening. Hopefully they won't take too long...


----------



## Ausinaija (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi JJman, have you been uploading documents regularly? I've been told this helps.


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi JJman...any updates..m on the same boat...applied in May 2017 ..PMV...still waiting...


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@ Ausinaija
I was in Kenya last year with my baby, I updated the photos,visa and tickets to see that we still engage to each other but still the same waiting


----------



## Ausinaija (Jan 28, 2019)

@ JJman, it's not easy. Hopefully it won't be too much longer.


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@ausinaija
it's not easy. Hopefully it won't be too much longer
I pray they approve it asap, I can't stay without my love any longer


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

It's now 21months still counting but nothing shows than further assessment. What could be the problem because no case officer as called or message me


----------



## Waiting4eva (Nov 30, 2018)

Any updates guys? I’m at 20.5 months waiting for my husband’s 309 visa. Applied in August 2017....nothing from immi at all. No requests, no interviews..


----------



## MuntinMia (Jul 3, 2018)

At this point it cant hurt to call them???


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello guys, have call and message the immiacccount, still the same story, am getting fed-up grrrr


----------



## GazJaz (Mar 4, 2018)

I have waiting almost 16 months , the agent recon my application going through a waiver it’s longer process it seems, but she can’t tell how long 😟 any of you guys know how long approximately a waiver takes ?


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

JJman said:


> Hello guys, have call and message the immiacccount, still the same story, am getting fed-up grrrr


 have you received any updates?


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

No update
But says 14 to 21 months


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello house,I just got my letter of invitation on my PMV 300, I don't know what to expect from d interview.
Any help or tips before d day please


----------



## h.harry71 (Sep 26, 2018)

Waiting4eva said:


> Any updates guys? I'm at 20.5 months waiting for my husband's 309 visa. Applied in August 2017....nothing from immi at all. No requests, no interviews..


You may get the interview call soon dear...


----------



## Ausinaija (Jan 28, 2019)

Congratulations! Not that I have experience, but I would say be genuine and stick to what info you have supplied. Good luck!


----------



## Sammee24 (Jan 23, 2018)

JJman said:


> Hello house,I just got my letter of invitation on my PMV 300, I don't know what to expect from d interview.
> Any help or tips before d day please


That's good news, am sure after the interview you'd get the grant, congrats in advance.


----------



## JM16 (Jun 20, 2018)

Congratulations JJman, did you apply from nigeria? All the best in your interview.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

JJman said:


> Hello house,I just got my letter of invitation on my PMV 300, I don't know what to expect from d interview.
> Any help or tips before d day please


I hope it goes well for you. Sometimes I hear they just want to confirm what you wrote on your forms so they ask information that you've already given them.

Is it a phone interview? Or Skype or do they require you to show up in SA?


----------



## JM16 (Jun 20, 2018)

I hope pretoria would pick up the pace and grant our visas


----------



## Waiting4eva (Nov 30, 2018)

JJman is the interview in Ghana? My husband just received an invitation too! So happy things are FINALLY moving!


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@waiting4eva,hello when is he going for his interview cos mine is on d 12th of July 1:30pm


----------



## Waiting4eva (Nov 30, 2018)

@JJman sorry, I missed your message. He had his on the 12th as well at 9am. Hope yours went well?


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

JJman said:


> @waiting4eva,hello when is he going for his interview cos mine is on d 12th of July 1:30pm


Heya my fiance has his interview next week via phone he is from Gambia. What kind of questiond did they ask and have ypu been approved?


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Also for anyone still waiting for a response i suggest go to your local member. Ask your australian fiance to write a letter to them. As my member was fantastic and called around like 6 days later we had an interview scheduled.
I also called the complaints line weekly so they were so sick of me they had to do something to shut me up =D


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Just my visa story
Lodged in austria 8 december 2017
Nationality :gambian
Contacted 4 times for updates (some they didnt need) 
Visa passed from vienna to berlin. 
Interview:wednesday this week
Total waiting time:19.5 months


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@waitibg4eva good morning, just saw your message now, the interview went well and the guy was nice with no racist, I thank God for His merciful and grace over me and my family


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@sillysal7, they just want to know if your relationship is real or not, they ak Me d same thing in my application but I don't know about yours, they collect my phone to see if their is no other woman or secret on my phone. Just be honest with your case officer and be calm


----------



## ourlovestory (Nov 5, 2018)

JJman said:


> @sillysal7, they just want to know if your relationship is real or not, they ak Me d same thing in my application but I don't know about yours, they collect my phone to see if their is no other woman or secret on my phone. Just be honest with your case officer and be calm


Thanks for sharing this. I have read that they just ask the same things as in the application. I sometimes worry about an interview as my fiance is not great with dates but he knows our relationship well so I suppose the exact dates wouldn't matter too much i hope. 
Happy to hear it went well for you. Did they tell you they will let you know the outcome soon?


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

JJman said:


> @sillysal7, they just want to know if your relationship is real or not, they ak Me d same thing in my application but I don't know about yours, they collect my phone to see if their is no other woman or secret on my phone. Just be honest with your case officer and be calm


Thank you. Interview is done. My man thinks he aced it as it was easy since he knows everything abt me lol. But will see... they asked abt him, his ex girl friend, about my family and abt our relo.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get an answer after interview is completed


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Thought i shld update you all. My fiance had his interview on 24 july and we just recieved an email asking for more info includibg health check, another noim and a document detailing his life in austria. So its promising. Atleast something is happening.


----------



## Adeba (Jul 28, 2019)

That is great news! Atleast you know they're looking at you're application and that the Beirut embassy isn't at a hault! When did you apply? Can you list you're timeline if possible please



Sillysal7 said:


> Thought i shld update you all. My fiance had his interview on 24 july and we just recieved an email asking for more info includibg health check, another noim and a document detailing his life in austria. So its promising. Atleast something is happening.


----------



## JM16 (Jun 20, 2018)

@jjman, have you gotten any update from pretoria after your interview?


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Adeba said:


> That is great news! Atleast you know they're looking at you're application and that the Beirut embassy isn't at a hault! When did you apply? Can you list you're timeline if possible please
> 
> QUOTE=Sillysal7;1962065]Thought i shld update you all. My fiance had his interview on 24 july and we just recieved an email asking for more info includibg health check, another noim and a document detailing his life in austria. So its promising. Atleast something is happening.


[/QUOTE]

My fiance visa is not with buriut. We would of waited 20 months on the 8 august. Ever since i contacted the local member they have been on to it. Previously ive just been messed around.


----------



## JM16 (Jun 20, 2018)

@Sillysal7 is your application being processed in Pretoria?


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

I have applied from Pretoria since dec 18. Not a single reply.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Any news or updates from anyone?


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Monjiey said:


> @Sillysal7 is your application being processed in Pretoria?


No. In austria but he is from gambia just currently lives in austria.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hope28 said:


> I have applied from Pretoria since dec 18. Not a single reply.


We have been waiting since december 2017


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@monjiey,@hope, I applied in Nigeria but processing in Pretoria, south Africa, it took 24 months b4 i did my interview in Ghana and am waiting to see finalised assessment, just be patients my brother and sister


----------



## JM16 (Jun 20, 2018)

Any updates yet?


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Lodged all extra docs now back to waiting.


----------



## mounteverest (Jul 28, 2019)

JJman said:


> Have applied for PMV since June 29 2017, it now 16months already but no grant or any update, am seriously worried , because it says 13 - 16 months
> Any help please


Check under processing times for all visas which was last updated 18jul2019. They no longer talk about 13-16 months but 75% in so many months and 90% in so many!!!!
You won't get any email address of the processing centre until they contact you. Or did you find out something different? If the timeframe of 75% is past, I would call Global Service Centre and ask them what can be done. In the end and after a few calls they might chase up your case in Pretoria.It is a puzzle to me why you have not heard in 16 months, it is the kind of treatment you get in a dictatorship.But it is probably more neglect, ignorance and bureaucracy in Australa and the complacancy of Australian Sponsors not to get together and have things changed in a democratic way (provided Australia's democracy is so far advanced to take influence. ). I think that Australians (and visa sponsors) are already used to being abused by government and that is a dangerous situation to any democracy. ). I think that Australians (and visa sponsors) are already used to being abused by government and that is a dangerous situation to any democracy.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

mounteverest said:


> JJman said:
> 
> 
> > Have applied for PMV since June 29 2017, it now 16months already but no grant or any update, am seriously worried , because it says 13 - 16 months
> ...


Are you seriously blaming sponsors? Lol ive fought tooth and nail for my fiances visa. Do you think we have magic powers because we live in australia?
Unfortunately most countries are becoming anti immigrations and thats due to voting not your sponsors. Do you think your sponsors want to wait this long for their other half?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mounteverest said:


> the complacancy of Australian Sponsors not to get together and have things changed


As a sponsor, I just made sure the application was as complete as I could possibly get it, and that I did everything that was required, and as front loaded as possible.

Most applications get done in a reasonable time, considering the numbers..

Maybe it is time to try to cut down on the excess numbers of applications that are not up to standard, rather than blame sponsors.

Australia is cutting down on the numbers of grants to be issued, the way to beat that, is for the applicant to submit one of the best applications.

With more applicants than available grants, why would any sponsor want to help someone else, and maybe lose their own partners place in the line?

But many do anyway...


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

JandE said:


> mounteverest said:
> 
> 
> > the complacancy of Australian Sponsors not to get together and have things changed
> ...


Ok J & E i know u love to believe its only about front loading an application. It is not. I provided medicals and everything at the very beggining everything they have requested are not usually requested. I have waited 20 months. It is a lot about where you are from. &#128515; 
It sucks but due to politics and job cuts this is the result. Like they are closing services in austria slowly and i am assuming other countries.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sillysal7 said:


> Ok J & E i know u love to believe its only about front loading an application. It is not. I provided medicals and everything at the very beggining everything they have requested are not usually requested. I have waited 20 months. It is a lot about where you are from. &#128515;
> It sucks but due to politics and job cuts this is the result. Like they are closing services in austria slowly and i am assuming other countries.


It is not only about Front Loading, there are many aspects. I do believe that a perfect application with everything front loaded, would be granted faster than one that is not front loaded.

However, an application, even when front loaded, that is questionable for any reason would probably take longer than others.

The reduction in numbers of grants available, and high numbers of applications, is of course contributing to some increases in processing times.

I assume that security checks in some countries might also delay things.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

JandE said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok J & E i know u love to believe its only about front loading an application. It is not. I provided medicals and everything at the very beggining everything they have requested are not usually requested. I have waited 20 months. It is a lot about where you are from. &#128515;
> ...


N job cuts. As i know my visa was originally through austria now no visas are processed there


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Any news for your visas. Approvals or what not? Make sure ur annoying them if u havent heard anything.


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Heya guys just got approved!!! I am still in shock my fiance and i had a good cry but its over. Want to thank you all for suport and help. Highly suggest to contact ur local member.


----------



## JM16 (Jun 20, 2018)

Great news!!! Congratulations sillysal7


----------



## Papag (Jul 19, 2018)

Sillysal7 said:


> Heya guys just got approved!!! I am still in shock my fiance and i had a good cry but its over. Want to thank you all for suport and help. Highly suggest to contact ur local member.


Congratulations 
Excellent news


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

@sillysal7 congratulations just about to do my medical on Tuesday too wish I get mine next


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello Sillysal7, how are you doing? Just want to know how u did your medical. And if you were given a new HAP 🆔 or u use d old one? 
Thanks


----------



## SLBee (Sep 8, 2019)

mounteverest said:


> .........
> It is a puzzle to me why you have not heard in 16 months, it is the kind of treatment you get in a dictatorship.But it is probably more neglect, ignorance and bureaucracy in Australa and the complacancy of Australian Sponsors not to get together and have things changed in a democratic way (provided Australia's democracy is so far advanced to take influence. ). I think that Australians (and visa sponsors) are already used to being abused by government and that is a dangerous situation to any democracy. ). I think that Australians (and visa sponsors) are already used to being abused by government and that is a dangerous situation to any democracy.


Unfortunately, the Australian people voted this Liberal/National regime in. A Labour government would have been more sympathetic towards family and partners.

See this interesting article:
https://johnmenadue.com/abul-rizvi-partner-visas-a-lesser-known-dutton-scandal/

Regards, SLB


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

I have stated many times before that politicians are only ever interested in getting elected enough times to get their pension. That means that they will do whatever it needs to win the vote of the electorate. While we have a vested interest in immigration outcomes, never think everyone thinks the same way, the current mood of the electorate towards migration is ambivalent at best, if not outright hostile towards migration. A lot of electors(tax payers), know nothing about immigration, they couldn't care if the visa process cost $100,000 and took 10 years to process. It is a sad fact of life that there are just not enough votes in supporting positive changes in migration.


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello guys am still waiting for my visa cos I just submitted my police character on Monday.I don't know what to do now. This waiting is killing us


----------



## Sammee24 (Jan 23, 2018)

JJman said:


> Hello guys am still waiting for my visa cos I just submitted my police character on Monday.I don't know what to do now. This waiting is killing us


Wow, you still waiting, thought you got your visa long ago, you've done your interview already?


----------



## Ibn Soliu (Jan 13, 2020)

wanjeri said:


> JJman said:
> 
> 
> > @ obodo thank u very much, I will get back to you once I see my application on Friday to see what happens to it.
> ...


Hi Wanjeri,

Congratulations in order on the receipt of your grant. Many more wins to come. Please I was wondering how you went about applying for the PNG clearance? Please kindly help us with some information. Many thanks and kind regards to your family.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Sammee24 said:


> JJman said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys am still waiting for my visa cos I just submitted my police character on Monday.I don't know what to do now. This waiting is killing us
> ...


 thought same as well. Did you get your visa @JJman?


----------

